# Heel lift in Burton Ruler Wides



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I got Burton Ruler Wides this season and wore them for 20-30 days. When I first started wearing them, my feet were in quite a bit of pain, and I couldn't ride more than a few hours without taking a break (also due to binding straps too tight). Now at the end of the season, I am noticing a decent amount of heel lift, especially when riding switch (though I just started to learn switch and have poor technique).

I believe the boot is sized properly as Wiredsport assisted with the sizing, and I can't imagine going down to a 7.5 boot. I didn't notice any heel lift towards the beginning of the season, and the medial portion of my foot was actually getting irritated from lifting in the boot.

Would J-bars at this point be an appropriate solution to this or is the boot just completely packed out?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes j bars would help with a packed out boot, 20-30 days is probably the lifetime of those boots though from what I've heard since they are so soft, especially if you are riding pretty aggressively with them. My salomon wides have lasted 60+ days before packing out so maybe consider those if you plan on getting a couple seasons out of them.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

j-bars, ankle donuts, heel risers, space taking foot beds, etc. 

those can extend the life as far as taking up space goes, but they won't get much more supportive from here on out.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

redlude97 said:


> yes j bars would help with a packed out boot, 20-30 days is probably the lifetime of those boots though from what I've heard since they are so soft, especially if you are riding pretty aggressively with them. My salomon wides have lasted 60+ days before packing out so maybe consider those if you plan on getting a couple seasons out of them.


That's what I heard as well... I wouldn't say I rode aggressive all 30 days, but I definitely picked up the pace in the last 15 days and started trying to jump, really hurts when my foot slides in the boot.

I considered Salomon Wides, but I unfortunately have EEE width feet, and Wiredsport strongly recommended against getting them as they are only EE. I suppose I could try putting my Remind Insoles back into the boot, but I think the narrow width of the insoles bothered my foot.

I heard Burton was releasing Ion Wides or something stiffer, and I'm really interested in those!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Email Burton and they'll send you the J's in the mail for free... at least they did for me.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> yes j bars would help with a packed out boot, 20-30 days is probably the lifetime of those boots though from what I've heard since they are so soft, especially if you are riding pretty aggressively with them. My salomon wides have lasted 60+ days before packing out so maybe consider those if you plan on getting a couple seasons out of them.


Absolutely not. 20-30 days might mean that the boots are nicely broken in but it is far from the 'lifetime'.
Also Rulers are not particularly soft.

Where did you hear this nonsense?



SlvrDragon50 said:


> That's what I heard as well... I wouldn't say I rode aggressive all 30 days, but I definitely picked up the pace in the last 15 days and started trying to jump, really hurts when my foot slides in the boot.
> 
> I considered Salomon Wides, but I unfortunately have EEE width feet, and Wiredsport strongly recommended against getting them as they are only EE. I suppose I could try putting my Remind Insoles back into the boot, but I think the narrow width of the insoles bothered my foot.
> 
> I heard Burton was releasing Ion Wides or something stiffer, and I'm really interested in those!


Dude, no disrespect but you've told us that you're a beginner rider. After 20-30 days on your gear you've barely started to scratch the potential of your equipment, including your boots.
Riding more and taking some lessons will benefit you much more than getting new gear (not that there is anything wrong with that).


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Absolutely not. 20-30 days might mean that the boots are nicely broken in but it is far from the 'lifetime'.
> Also Rulers are not particularly soft.
> 
> Where did you hear this nonsense?


I didn't hear it, this is from first hand experience. There are only so many wide boots on the market, and I've tried them all on. Compare the ruler wide to the ion asian fit or the photon and it is super soft. It is comparable to the dialogue wide in stiffness which is salomon's freestyle boot, both the hifi and synapse wides are significantly stiffer. Its the biggest complaint in the long running wide boot thread in this subforum. The boot is packing out to the point the OP is getting heel lift now, that I would consider pretty much the lifetime of a boot. My synapses are going to 75+ days including touring and they haven't started to develop heel lift. My dialogues on the other hand only made it to ~60 days before they started getting too sloppy.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I find my Rulers incredibly soft, and there's quite a few people here who would say the same especially in the wide boot thread as redlude97 mentioned. 

I'm getting a ton of heel lift in my boot, and getting lessons isn't going to improve that situation. I need a solution that will resolve the heel lift as it is worsening over time resulting in diminished confidence and discomfort in the foot. Each time I get on my toe turn, I can feel my heel lift half an inch, not something I really want to think about when I'm turning. 

I've gone 20-30 days and pretty much every day is 8+ hours of riding. Some days I've spent close to 12 hours. I never said I'm reaching the limits of my gear but merely stated in other threads that I would prefer stiffer boots? At what point do I stop getting labeled a beginner rider and actually have my concerns addressed? Do I need to reach a max speed of 60 mph? Eurocarve? Do a triple cork? :dry:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I find my Rulers incredibly soft, and there's quite a few people here who would say the same especially in the wide boot thread as redlude97 mentioned.
> 
> I'm getting a ton of heel lift in my boot, and getting lessons isn't going to improve that situation. I need a solution that will resolve the heel lift as it is worsening over time resulting in diminished confidence and discomfort in the foot. Each time I get on my toe turn, I can feel my heel lift half an inch, not something I really want to think about when I'm turning.
> 
> I've gone 20-30 days and pretty much every day is 8+ hours of riding. Some days I've spent close to 12 hours. I never said I'm reaching the limits of my gear but merely stated in other threads that I would prefer stiffer boots? At what point do I stop getting labeled a beginner rider and actually have my concerns addressed? Do I need to reach a max speed of 60 mph? Eurocarve? Do a triple cork? :dry:


The problem is that you have raised *two issues*: Fit and stiffness.

Clearly you have a fit issue - not arguing about that. That might be because of sizing (I know you consulted with wired on this already), it might foot-boot fit, etc And I recognize that you're limited in what you can do in terms of boot selection because of your foot width. So you might have to a lot doctoring with J bars/L bars/doughnuts and whatever you can find on Tognar. A good boot fitter might be able to help. But you're in a tough spot here.

That is a completely different issue from the stiffness question. You will be stopped being labeled a beginner when you improve your riding and technique - at which point you will realize that you do not need (and want) a stiffer boot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk about burton boots...but look at the below link; there are lots of stuff you can do to work with heel lift due to packing out. 

I just look out my old liners and put them in new boot/shells that were 1/2 size smaller because of not wanting to go through the break in and mod process. The old liners probably have 80-100+ days...yes they are packed out, but added bits and continue to feel like slippers. And with the new smaller shells they/it the old liners are fitting and feeling better than ever with absolutely no heel lift...perfect slippers. If you look at the pics in the below link, they are the white liners, they have donuts, pad bits on the tongue and butterfly wrap...and still using the after market blue "sole" ed vissiur footbeds.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I've put my Remind insoles back into the boot after seeing that they were the same width as the stock Burton insoles. A bit tougher to get my foot in, and I am worried about lack of space in the forefoot area, but the heel feels much more locked in now. I asked Burton for some J-Bars so I'll see about those.

Unfortunately the season is over so I won't be able to test until next season.


----------

